
Apple Mac App Store - Buy, download, and install apps made for Mac. - jacquesm
http://www.apple.com/mac/app-store/
======
dshankar
I think it's been hard to get exposure for desktop apps in the past few years
due to the massive explosion of mobile apps. This should help turn the tides
and help devs deploy desktop apps easily.

I hope we don't get more "Fart" desktop apps though...

~~~
toadi
There already was a app store for desktop apps on macosx:
<http://appbodega.com/>

I think it is a pity for bodega...

